# Need help locating a balance widget drawing



## GaryW

When I and was about 5 or 6 ( 60 years ago) my dad make me a widget. You could put a belt in the slot and balance the very tip on the edge of, lets say the kitchen table and it would float there. You could touch the top and it would bob up and down but would not fall.

The balancer was shapped like a wedge with one end round like a quarter and the other end was shapped like a wedge. next to the round end there was a slot or grove that you could put a belt into.

It was about an inch wide, inch high, and 4 or 5 inches long. I need the formula and a drawing. I want to make some for christmas gifts.


----------



## mtenterprises

Seek and ye shall find, ask and ye shall recieve. There you go Gary 3 different ones a heart an old sea captin and jusy a check mark all copied directly from my patterns. Someplace I have a square one but….. Glad I could be of service.
MIKE


----------



## Tootles

These look interesting. It would be really nice to see one in operation to understand how it works.


----------



## mtenterprises

Well thats the best I could do with the camera in one hand and the balancing belt in the other. Now that is just the pattern I used to balance the belt just think how nice of a gift it would be made from some nice wood.
I'll try to get a better picture later.
MIKE


----------



## mtenterprises

Well there it is the Balancing Belt Trick on the end of my finger. It works much better if the wood is more than an 1/8" thick to keep the belt from slipping. I have made these from 1/2" plywood up to 3/4" lumber. Always wanted to carve this sea captain's face.
MIKE


----------



## longgone

So that is what a widget is…I have heard the term widget used many times but never knew what one was.


----------



## mtenterprises

World English Dictionary 
widget (ˈwɪdʒɪt)

- n 
1. informal any small mechanism or device, the name of which is unknown or temporarily forgotten


----------



## GaryW

Mike
Thank you very much, christmas will have a Santa this year
Now to the drawing board.GaryW


----------



## Tootles

Thanks for the photos Mike. Very interesting.


----------

